# Any Reports?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It's about that time and we should get this forum going?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing has been great at all the usual springtime places.I'd name them but they're already stacked with people!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be headin out on Friday so I'll post up when I find out what's goin on. With this colder weather movin in I hope they don't slow down too much...might keep a few more of the diehards off the water though...more room for me! :wink:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Last week was slow....... only a few northerns here and there. Fish wernt very active. Saw a couple nice walleyes cought and released. Nice to see.

Can anybody confirm this........ that the walleyes are still out in the deeps and havnt made their way up into the channels yet?

Is anyone catching the northerns fast a ferious yet? Might held out this weekend...... thanxs for the info!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

We were into Walleyes on channel A last weekend. Most folks were not, but the fish were there. Shad raps worked for us. If you can - go now.
The Mauvais was slow for us. Good Luck.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right now it is mostly northerns but the walleyes will come soon :lol:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, the spawn run isnt even close to full gear even though you will pick up a few in the coulee, a few at channel A etc. I was out last nite, i must say that most of the eyes are holding in transition areas, i was on a sunken point where rock gravel/trees comes to sand and i ended up gettin 5 males and 2 females. All fish were 17-24" and were released right away. Surface temps were from 39-44. On tuesday before the wind picked up the temps were in the 50's on teh surface but it was also a beautiful day. Im heading out right now to check out some current and try to jig a few up. :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

anyone catching northerns at channel A pretty consistant? Are jigs and minnows working yet or is the bobber fishing with smelt working best still?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

did much better on the 15th than the 22nd was not so good this cold wether will most likly slow things down a bit... i am going to bite the bullet and wait then do a 2 dayer 1st week of may I'll be bouncing off the walls this weekend :laugh:


----------

